# will a small amount of milo hurt a goat?



## DonnaBelle (Feb 20, 2012)

DH gave Felicia a cup of a corn, milo and BOSS feed we had on hand.

I am trying to put some weight on her.  She's the one that had 4 babies.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't see why that would hurt her.  Goats are pretty sensible.  They usually won't eat what is bad for them.  It is made from malted wheat and barley.


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 20, 2012)

QM, I think you are mistaken.  Milo is a grain and another name for it is sorghum.  You are referring to the "drink."


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

the milo should be fine as long as it has not been frozen previously that is when they can get sick from it.
Are you going to give just the milo or the whole plant? I am trying to get some weight on Whitney too. you can also try soybean too


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 22, 2012)

I misread.  I thought she capitalized the M in milo.  But even milo the grain won't hurt her.  Goats usually won't eat what is generally bad for them and Sorghum is NOT poisonous to goats.  It's similar to corn and is a bit high in sugar.  Cattle are often put in the field after Sorghum is cut in Korea.  They GOBBLE it up.


----------

